# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما الفرق بين النية وحديث النفس؟

## لجين الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- جاء في البيان والتحصيل (4/ 309): 
*[وذلك عند الحديث عن النكاح بنية الطلاق]*
(والأصل في ذلك قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية)
 سؤالي/ ما وجه الدلالة من الآية؟ أو ما علاقتها بالمسألة؟

2- جاء في الأم للشافعي (5/ 86):
(ولا تفسد النية من النكاح شيئا لأن النية حديث نفس وقد وضع عن الناس ما حدثوا به أنفسهم)
سؤالي: البعض يعترض ويقول هناك فرق بين النية وحديث النفس، فما الفرق بينهما؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1- جاء في البيان والتحصيل (4/ 309): 
> *[وذلك عند الحديث عن النكاح بنية الطلاق]*
> (والأصل في ذلك قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية)
>  سؤالي/ ما وجه الدلالة من الآية؟ أو ما علاقتها بالمسألة؟



وجه الدلالة أن هذه الآية استدل بها على نسخ المتعة، والمتعة  نكاح إلى أجل، قال ابن بطال في شرحه للبخاري:(7/ 225): (واتفق فقهاء الأمصار من أهل الرأى والأثر على تحريم نكاح المتعة، وشذ زفر عن الفقهاء، فقال: إن تزوجها عشرة أيام أو نحوها أو شهرًا، فالنكاح ثابت والشرط باطل، ولا خلاف أن المتعة نكاح إلى أجل لا ميراث فيه،وأن الفرقة تقع فيه عند انقضاء الأجل من غير طلاق، وليس هذا حكم الزوجية عند أحد من الأمة، وقد نزعت عائشة، والقاسم بن محمد فى أن تحريمها ونسخها فى القرآن، وذلك أن قوله تعالى: (والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون) [المؤمنون: 5] الآية، وليست المتعة نكاحًا ولا ملك يمين. وقد روى عن علي، وابن مسعود فى قوله تعالى: (فما استمتعتم به منهن) [النساء: 24] ، قالا: ينسخ الطلاق والعدة والميراث المتعة ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> 2- جاء في الأم للشافعي (5/ 86):
> (ولا تفسد النية من النكاح شيئا لأن النية حديث نفس وقد وضع عن الناس ما حدثوا به أنفسهم)
> سؤالي: البعض يعترض ويقول هناك فرق بين النية وحديث النفس، فما الفرق بينهما؟


ظني أن النية هنا بمعنى الهمِّ دون العزم، فلا إشكال؛ لأن الطلاق متعلق بالألفاظ لا بالنيات، فلا يحاسب المرء إلا بما تلفظ به، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
عذرا ، على عجالة بسبب انشغالي ، ودون بحث .
لعل الشافعي رحمه الله يقصد أن النية لم يصاحبها قول أو فعل أو عزم يترجم هذه النية ، فتكون بمثابة حدث النفس .
وقد يكون هناك فرق بين النية وحديث النفس أحيانا بقرائن .
فالنية هي القصد بالإرادة والعزيمة على الأمر ، أما حديث النفس قد يطلق على مجرد الخواطر تمر على الإنسان ، أما إذا صاحبها عقد وعزيمة تكون نية .
فقد ترد النية بنفس المعنى ، أعني أنهما قد يتفقان وقد يفترقان ، والله أعلم .

----------


## لجين الندى

> وجه الدلالة أن هذه الآية استدل بها على نسخ المتعة، والمتعة  نكاح إلى أجل، قال ابن بطال في شرحه للبخاري:(7/ 225): (واتفق فقهاء الأمصار من أهل الرأى والأثر على تحريم نكاح المتعة، وشذ زفر عن الفقهاء، فقال: إن تزوجها عشرة أيام أو نحوها أو شهرًا، فالنكاح ثابت والشرط باطل، ولا خلاف أن المتعة نكاح إلى أجل لا ميراث فيه،وأن الفرقة تقع فيه عند انقضاء الأجل من غير طلاق، وليس هذا حكم الزوجية عند أحد من الأمة، وقد نزعت عائشة، والقاسم بن محمد فى أن تحريمها ونسخها فى القرآن، وذلك أن قوله تعالى: (والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون) [المؤمنون: 5] الآية، وليست المتعة نكاحًا ولا ملك يمين. وقد روى عن علي، وابن مسعود فى قوله تعالى: (فما استمتعتم به منهن) [النساء: 24] ، قالا: ينسخ الطلاق والعدة والميراث المتعة ...).


بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم.. وجزاكم كل خير

هل تقصد أن قوله تعالى: { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ } [النساء: 24] 
منسوخ بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ } [المؤمنون: 5]؟
أي المتعة كانت جائزة ثم حُرمت.

لكنهم استدلوا بها على جواز المتعة وليس حرمتها فقالوا:
البيان والتحصيل (4/ 309)
(أما الذي يتزوج المرأة ونيته أن يقضي منها لذته ويفارقها، فلا بأس بذلك كما قال، إذا لم يظهر ذلك ولا اشترطه، إذ قد ينكح المرأة ونيته أن يفارقها ثم يبدو له فلا يفارقها، وينكحها ونيته ألا يفارقها ثم يبدو له فيفارقها، ألا ترى أن الرجل لو نوى طلاق امرأته إلى مدة يشتفي منها إليها، لم يؤثر ذلك في جواز بقائه معها، والأصل في ذلك قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية).

----------


## لجين الندى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> عذرا ، على عجالة بسبب انشغالي ، ودون بحث .


جزاكم الله خيرا.. وأعانكم .. ويسر أمركم ..




> ظني أن النية هنا بمعنى الهمِّ دون العزم، فلا إشكال؛ لأن الطلاق متعلق بالألفاظ لا بالنيات، فلا يحاسب المرء إلا بما تلفظ به، والله أعلم.





> لعل الشافعي رحمه الله يقصد أن النية  لم يصاحبها قول أو فعل أو عزم يترجم هذه النية ، فتكون بمثابة حدث النفس .
> وقد يكون هناك فرق بين النية وحديث النفس أحيانا بقرائن .
> فالنية هي القصد بالإرادة والعزيمة على الأمر ، أما حديث النفس قد يطلق على  مجرد الخواطر تمر على الإنسان ، أما إذا صاحبها عقد وعزيمة تكون نية .
> فقد ترد النية بنفس المعنى ، أعني أنهما قد يتفقان وقد يفترقان ، والله أعلم .


لكن، هل من مصدر قال بهذا حتى أنسب له هذا القول؟

مثل الفاضل هنا
https://www.facebook.com/AqmSnty/posts/196414930525204

قال:



> والفرق بين النية وحديث النفس  أن النية تكون عزما على فعل شيء  بعينه حسنا  أو سيئا
> أما حديث النفس  فإنه لا يترتب عليه عمل  فالنية تسبق العمل وحديث  النفس لا يسبق العمل 
> ﻷنه قد لا يكون فيه عمل أصلا


لكنه لم يوضح ما هو مصدره هنا؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم.. وجزاكم كل خير
> 
> هل تقصد أن قوله تعالى: { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ } [النساء: 24] 
> منسوخ بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ } [المؤمنون: 5]؟
> أي المتعة كانت جائزة ثم حُرمت.
> 
> لكنهم استدلوا بها على جواز المتعة وليس حرمتها فقالوا:
> البيان والتحصيل (4/ 309)
> (أما الذي يتزوج المرأة ونيته أن يقضي منها لذته ويفارقها، فلا بأس بذلك كما قال، إذا لم يظهر ذلك ولا اشترطه، إذ قد ينكح المرأة ونيته أن يفارقها ثم يبدو له فلا يفارقها، وينكحها ونيته ألا يفارقها ثم يبدو له فيفارقها، ألا ترى أن الرجل لو نوى طلاق امرأته إلى مدة يشتفي منها إليها، لم يؤثر ذلك في جواز بقائه معها، والأصل في ذلك قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية).



وفيكم بارك الله، ونفعك بكم، وجزيتم مثله

لكن لو أمعنتم النظر في الكلام الذي نقلتموه لوجدتم اختلافًا بينه وبين المتعة، فالمتعة هي اتفاق مسبق في العقد إلى أجل معين، أما الصورة في الكلام فهي لم يصرح بها الرجل، فلا بأس بها في صحة العقد ظاهريًا، وإن كان الرجل يلام على ذلك، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لكنه لم يوضح ما هو مصدره هنا؟


جاء في شرح مسلم للنووي: (أَنَّ  مَنْ عَزَمَ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَطَّنَ نَفْسَهُ  عَلَيْهَا، أَثِمَ فِي اعْتِقَادِهِ وَعَزْمِهِ، وَيُحْمَلُ مَا وَقَعَ فِي  هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ وَأَمْثَالِهَا عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ فِيمَنْ لَمْ  يُوَطِّنْ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ، وَإِنَّمَا مَرَّ ذَلِكَ  بِفِكْرِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ اسْتِقْرَارٍ، وَيُسَمَّى هَذَا هَمًّا، وَيُفَرقُ  بَيْنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْعَزْمِ).* 
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم.. وجزاكم كل خير
> 
> هل تقصد أن قوله تعالى: { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ } [النساء: 24] 
> منسوخ بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ } [المؤمنون: 5]؟
> أي المتعة كانت جائزة ثم حُرمت.


قال ابن حجر في فتحه: (12/ 335): (وأجيب بأن نسخ المتعة ثابت والنكاح المؤقت في معنى المتعة والاعتبار عندهم في العقود بالمعاني).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله في سلسلة أمراض القلوب ح 1

مراتب حديث النفس خمس 
1- خاطر : لادخل للإنسان في مجيئه ولا ذهابه ولا يحاسب عليه 
2- هاجس : مثل الخاطر ولكنه يظل فترة أطول من الخاطر وهو كسابقه في الحكم 
3- حديث النفس : وهو حوار يدور بين المرء ونفسه  ويتركه دون ترجيح ولا عزم على شيء  وحكمه كالآخرين
4-الهم  : (الارادة) وهو المرحلة الرابعة  وهو بعد ترجح العقل للتفكير في الأمر ووضعه في حيز التخطيط له ونسيت حكمه 
5- العزم : وهو المرحلة الأخيرة من تبني الفكرة واعتمادها والسعي في تنفيذها (وحكمه المؤاخذة به ) إن كان معصية 
هذا ما علق بالذهن ذكرته للفائدة
والسلام

----------


## لجين الندى

> لكن  لو أمعنتم النظر في الكلام الذي نقلتموه لوجدتم اختلافًا بينه وبين  المتعة، فالمتعة هي اتفاق مسبق في العقد إلى أجل معين، أما الصورة في  الكلام فهي لم يصرح بها الرجل، فلا بأس بها في صحة العقد ظاهريًا، وإن كان  الرجل يلام على ذلك، والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيكم أعلم أن الكلام ليس عن المتعة وإنما عن النكاح بنية الطلاق

فسؤالي في أول الأمر كان عن علاقة الآية بمسألة (النكاح بنية الطلاق)




> 1- جاء في البيان والتحصيل (4/ 309): 
> *[وذلك عند الحديث عن النكاح بنية الطلاق]*
> (والأصل في ذلك قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية)
>  سؤالي/ ما وجه الدلالة من الآية؟ أو ما علاقتها بالمسألة؟



ولكن اجابتكم كانت عن نكاح المتعة فقلتم:



> وجه الدلالة أن هذه الآية استدل بها على نسخ المتعة، والمتعة  نكاح إلى أجل


وهذا ما جعلني أحول السؤال عن المتعة، خاصة أن من حرم (النكاح بنية الطلاق) 
قال لكونه شبيه بالمتعة.

سؤالي هو: من يقول بجواز النكاح بنية الطلاق قال:
أن الأصل فيه هو: قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية).
 فما وجه الدلالة من الآية على جواز النكاح بنية الطلاق؟ أو ما علاقة الآية بمسألة النكاح بنية الطلاق؟

----------


## لجين الندى

> جاء في شرح مسلم للنووي: (أَنَّ  مَنْ عَزَمَ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَطَّنَ نَفْسَهُ  عَلَيْهَا، أَثِمَ فِي اعْتِقَادِهِ وَعَزْمِهِ، وَيُحْمَلُ مَا وَقَعَ فِي  هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ وَأَمْثَالِهَا عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ فِيمَنْ لَمْ  يُوَطِّنْ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ، وَإِنَّمَا مَرَّ ذَلِكَ  بِفِكْرِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ اسْتِقْرَارٍ، وَيُسَمَّى هَذَا هَمًّا، وَيُفَرقُ  بَيْنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْعَزْمِ).* 
> *





> قال ابن حجر في فتحه: (12/ 335): (وأجيب بأن نسخ المتعة ثابت والنكاح المؤقت في معنى المتعة والاعتبار عندهم في العقود بالمعاني).


جزاكم الله خيرا.. ونفع بكم




> قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله في سلسلة أمراض القلوب ح 1
> 
> مراتب حديث النفس خمس 
> 1- خاطر : لادخل للإنسان في مجيئه ولا ذهابه ولا يحاسب عليه 
> 2- هاجس : مثل الخاطر ولكنه يظل فترة أطول من الخاطر وهو كسابقه في الحكم 
> 3- حديث النفس : وهو حوار يدور بين المرء ونفسه  ويتركه دون ترجيح ولا عزم على شيء  وحكمه كالآخرين
> 4-الهم  : (الارادة) وهو المرحلة الرابعة  وهو بعد ترجح العقل للتفكير في الأمر ووضعه في حيز التخطيط له ونسيت حكمه 
> 5- العزم : وهو المرحلة الأخيرة من تبني الفكرة واعتمادها والسعي في تنفيذها (وحكمه المؤاخذة به ) إن كان معصية 
> هذا ما علق بالذهن ذكرته للفائدة
> والسلام


أكرمكم الله .. ويسر أمركم .. وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين وإياكم

----------


## لجين الندى

..............

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سؤالي هو: من يقول بجواز النكاح بنية الطلاق قال:
> أن الأصل فيه هو: قول الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6] الآية).
>  فما وجه الدلالة من الآية على جواز النكاح بنية الطلاق؟ أو ما علاقة الآية بمسألة النكاح بنية الطلاق؟



بارك الله فيكم:

أولًا: المتعة محرمة منسوخة وهذا ما استقر عليه كلام العلماء.

ثانيًا: هل النكاح بنية الطلاق يُعد متعة أو لا؟
جمهور العلماء على أنه ليس بمتعة واعتبره الحنابلة من صور المتعة كما تقدم.

ثالثًا: من الذين قالوا أنه ليس بمتعة استدلوا بالآيات:  {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ   حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ   أَيْمَانُهُمْ} [المؤمنون: 6]
وقالوا أن الآيات نصت على جواز الاستمتاع بالزوجة أو بملك اليمين، والذي يتزوج بنية الطلاق تسمى زوجته زوجة؛ لذلك لا يعتبر من المتعة وهذه هي وجه الدلالة والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشيخ العثيمين في الشرح الممتع: (12/ 184 - 185): (بقي أن يقال: لو نوى المتعة بدون شرط، يعني نوى الزوج في قلبه أنه متزوج من هذه المرأة لمدة شهر ما دام في هذا البلد فقط، فهل نقول: إن هذا حكمه حكم المتعة أو لا؟ 
في هذا خلاف، فمن العلماء من قال: إنه حرام وهو المذهب لأنه في حكم نكاح المتعة؛ لأنه نواه، وقد قال النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى»، وهذا الرجل قد دخل على نكاح متعة مؤقت، فكما أنه إذا نوى التحليل وإن لم يشترطه صار حكمه حكم المشترط، فكذلك إذا نوى المتعة وإن لم يشترطها فحكمه كمن نكح نكاح متعة، وهذا القول قول قوي.
وقال آخرون: إنه ليس بنكاح متعة؛ لأنه لا ينطبق عليه تعريف نكاح المتعة، فنكاح المتعة أن ينكحها نكاحاً مؤقتاً إلى أجل، ومقتضى هذا النكاح المؤجل أنه إذا انتهى الأجل انفسخ النكاح، ولا خيار للزوج ولا للزوجة فيه؛ لأن النكاح مؤقت يعني بعد انتهاء المدة بلحظة لا تحل له هذه المرأة، وهو ـ أيضاً ـ ليس فيه رجعة؛ لأنه ليس طلاقاً بل هو انفساخ نكاح وإبانة للمرأة، والناوي هل يُلزِم نفسه بذلك إذا انتهى الأجل؟

الجواب: لا؛ لأنه قد ينوي الإنسان أنه لا يريد أن يتزوجها إلا ما دام في هذا البلد، ثم إنه إذا تزوجها ودخل عليها رغب فيها ولم يطلقها، فحينئذٍ لا ينفسخ النكاح بمقتضى العقد، ولا بمقتضى الشرط؛ لأنه ما شرط ولا شُرط عليه، فيكون النكاح صحيحاً وليس من نكاح المتعة.
وشيخ الإسلام ـ رحمه الله ـ اختلف كلامه في هذه المسألة، فمرة قال بجوازه، ومرة قال بمنعه، والذي يظهر لي أنه ليس من نكاح المتعة، لكنه محرم من جهة أخرى، وهي خيانة الزوجة ووليها، فإن هذا خيانة؛ لأن الزوجة ووليها لو علما بذلك ما رضيا ولا زوجاه، ولو شرطه عليهم صار نكاح متعة، فنقول: إنه محرم لا من أجل أن العقد اعتراه خلل يعود إليه، ولكن من أجل أنه من باب الخيانة والخدعة.
فإذا قال قائل: إذا هم زوَّجوه، فهل يلزمونه بأن تبقى الزوجة في ذمته؟ فمن الممكن أن يتزوج اليوم ويطلق غداً؟
قلنا: نعم، هذا صحيح أن الأمر بيده إن شاء طلق وإن شاء أبقى، لكن هنا فرق بين إنسان تزوج نكاح رغبة، ثم لما دخل على زوجته ما رغب فيها، وبين إنسان ما تزوج من الأصل إلا نكاح متعة بنيته، وليس قصده إلا أن يتمتع هذه الأيام ثم يطلقها.
فلو قال قائل: إن قولكم إنه خيانة للمرأة ووليها غير سديد؛ وذلك لأن للرجل عموماً أن يطلق متى شاء، فالمرأة والولي داخلان على مغامرة ومخاطرة، سواء في هذه الصورة أو غيرها؛ لأنهما لا يدريان متى يقول: ما أريدها.
قلنا: هذا صحيح لكنهما يعتقدان ـ وهو أيضاً يعتقد ـ أنه إذا كان نكاح رغبة أن هذا النكاح أبدي، وإذا طرأ طارئ لم يكن يخطر على البال، فهو خلاف الأصل، ولهذا فإن الرجل المعروف بكثرة الطلاق لا ينساق الناس إلى تزويجه، ولو فرضنا أن الرجل تزوج على هذه النية، فعلى قول من يقول: إنه من نكاح المتعة ـ وهو المذهب ـ فالنكاح باطل، وعلى القول الثاني ـ الذي نختاره ـ أن النكاح صحيح، لكنه آثم بذلك من أجل الغش، مثل ما لو باع الإنسان سلعة بيعاً صحيحاً بالشروط المعتبرة شرعاً، لكنه غاشٌ فيها، فالبيع صحيح والغش محرم، لكننا لا نشجع على هذا الشيء؛ لأنه حرام في الأصل، ثم إن بعض الناس بدأ ـ والعياذ بالله ـ يستغل هذا القول بزنا صريح، فبعض الناس الذين لا يخافون الله، ولا يتقونه يذهبون إلى الخارج؛ لأجل أن يتزوجوا، ليس لغرض، يعني ليس غريباً في البلد يطلب الرزق، أو يطلب العلم، وخاف من الفتنة فتزوج، بل يذهب ليتزوج، ويقول: النكاح بنية الطلاق جائز، وقد سمعنا هذا من بعض الناس، يذهبون إلى بلاد معينة معروفة ـ والعياذ بالله ـ بالفجور ليتزوج، وبعضهم يتزوج أكثر من عشر نساء في مدة عشرين يوماً، فلذلك يجب أن نقول: إن هذا حرام ممنوع، وحتى لو كان من الوجهة النظرية مباحاً، فهو من الوجهة التربوية يجب أن يكون ممنوعاً؛ لأنه صار وسيلة للفسوق والفجور نسأل الله العافية، والشيء المباح إذا تضمن وقوعاً في حرام، أو تركاً لواجب صار حراماً ...).

----------


## لجين الندى

جزاكم الله خيرا.. ونفع بكم.. وزادكم علما..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا.. ونفع بكم.. وزادكم علما..


آمين، وإيَّاكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليكم .
لعل هذا يفيد :
قال شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في مجموع فتاويه :
"فَمَن هم بِحَسَنةٍ فَلَم يَعمَلهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ عِندَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً" والهم هنا ليس مجرد حديث النفس، لأن حديث النفس لا يكتب للإنسان ولا عليه، ولكن المراد عزم على أن يفعل ولكن تكاسل ولم يفعل، فيكتبها الله حسنة كاملة.
فإن قيل: كيف يثاب وهو لم يعمل؟
فالجواب: يثاب على العزم ومع النية الصادقة تكتب حسنة كاملة.أهـ

قلت : فرق الشيخ هنا بينهما ، النية وهي الهم هنا تفارق حديث النفس ، والله أعلم .

وقال الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي في شرح زاد المستنقع جوابا عن سؤال وجه إليه :
حكم من نوى ارتجاع زوجته بقلبه أثناء العدة

هل النية معتبرة في الرجعة، فمن طلق زوجته ثم سافر ونوى ارتجاعها وهو في سفره، ولكن لم يرجع من سفره إلا بعد انتهاء العدة، فما الحكم في ذلك؟ 
- من نوى ارتجاع زوجته ولم يتكلم ولم يعمل، فإنه لا تصح رجعته على أصح قولي العلماء، وهو مذهب الجمهور.
عند المالكية: أن النية تثبت بها الرجعة، على تفصيل عندهم وتفريق في ضوابط المقاصد.
لكن مذهب جمهور العلماء رحمهم الله على أن النية وحدها لا تكفي، وأنه لا بد من قول أو فعل، فلو أنه نوى الرجعة في قرارة قلبه قبل خروجها من عدتها، ثم خرجت من عدتها؛ فهي أجنبية وليست بزوجة له؛ لأن حديث النفس لا عبرة به ما لم يصحبه قول وفعل دال عليه.
والله تعالى أعلم.أهـ

قلت : هنا اعتبر النية حديث نفس ( فاتفقا أحيانا ).

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسنتم التوضيح أحسن  الله  اليكم .. ونفع بكم .. وزادكم علما..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيكم ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليكم .
> لعل هذا يفيد :
> قال شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في مجموع فتاويه :
> "فَمَن هم بِحَسَنةٍ فَلَم يَعمَلهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ عِندَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً" والهم هنا ليس مجرد حديث النفس، لأن حديث النفس لا يكتب للإنسان ولا عليه، ولكن المراد عزم على أن يفعل ولكن تكاسل ولم يفعل، فيكتبها الله حسنة كاملة.
> فإن قيل: كيف يثاب وهو لم يعمل؟
> فالجواب: يثاب على العزم ومع النية الصادقة تكتب حسنة كاملة.أهـ
> 
> .


قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله وهو يوضح ذلك 
رجل عزم على فعل معصية فلم يعملها يثاب أم لا ؟
ننظر قبل الحكم  
لو ترك عمل السيئة لله : يثاب : مثاله (ذهب ليسرق فقال لنفسه اتق الله ورجع )
لو تركها لوجود مانع : يعاقب :مثاله ذهب ليسرق فمات  أو مات ولده أو صدمته سيارة 
لو تركها لأنه لم يقدر عليها : يعاقب: ذهب ليسرق البيت فوجد صاحب البيت  فرجع 

فليس مجرد عدم عمل المعصية يثاب عليها بل لا بد أن يكون ترك عملها لله .
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> فليس مجرد عدم عمل المعصية يثاب عليها بل لا بد أن يكون ترك عملها لله .


هذا قد بينه الشيخ رحمه الله بقوله :
*فالجواب: يثاب على العزم* *ومع النية
** الصادقة
**تكتب حسنة كاملة.أهـ
ولا تكون النية صادقة إلا إذا كانت لله تعالى .
*

----------


## لجين الندى

> قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله في سلسلة أمراض القلوب ح 1
> 
> مراتب حديث النفس خمس 
> 1- خاطر : لادخل للإنسان في مجيئه ولا ذهابه ولا يحاسب عليه 
> 2- هاجس : مثل الخاطر ولكنه يظل فترة أطول من الخاطر وهو كسابقه في الحكم 
> 3- حديث النفس : وهو حوار يدور بين المرء ونفسه  ويتركه دون ترجيح ولا عزم على شيء  وحكمه كالآخرين
> 4-الهم  : (الارادة) وهو المرحلة الرابعة  وهو بعد ترجح العقل للتفكير في الأمر ووضعه في حيز التخطيط له ونسيت حكمه 
> 5- العزم : وهو المرحلة الأخيرة من تبني الفكرة واعتمادها والسعي في تنفيذها (وحكمه المؤاخذة به ) إن كان معصية 
> هذا ما علق بالذهن ذكرته للفائدة
> والسلام


لعل مصدره هنا ما جاء في الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي (ص: 33، 34)
(ومنها: من عزم على المعصية ولم يفعلها أو لم يتلفظ بها لا يأثم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «إن الله تجاوز لأمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تتكلم أو تعمل به» .
ووقع في فتاوى قاضي القضاة تقي الدين بن رزين أن الإنسان إذا عزم على معصية فإن كان قد فعلها ولم يتب منها فهو مؤاخذ بهذا العزم لأنه إصرار، وقد تكلم السبكي في الحلبيات على ذلك كلاما مبسوطا أحسن فيه جدا فقال: الذي يقع في النفس من قصد المعصية على خمس مراتب:
الأولى: الهاجس: وهو ما يلقى فيها، ثم جريانه فيها وهو الخاطر، ثم حديث النفس: وهو ما يقع فيها من التردد هل يفعل أو لا؟ ثم الهم: وهو ترجيح قصد الفعل، ثم العزم: وهو قوة ذلك القصد والجزم به، فالهاجس لا يؤاخذ به إجماعا لأنه ليس من فعله ; وإنما هو شيء ورد عليه، لا قدرة له ولا صنع، والخاطر الذي بعده كان قادرا على دفعه بصرف الهاجس أول وروده، ولكنه هو وما بعده من حديث النفس مرفوعان بالحديث الصحيح، وإذا ارتفع حديث النفس ارتفع ما قبله بطريق الأولى.
وهذه المراتب الثلاثة أيضا لو كانت في الحسنات لم يكتب له بها أجر. أما الأول فظاهر، وأما الثاني والثالث فلعدم القصد، وأما الهم فقد بين الحديث الصحيح " إن الهم بالحسنة، يكتب حسنة، والهم بالسيئة لا يكتب سيئة، وينتظر فإن تركها لله كتبت حسنة، وإن فعلها كتبت سيئة واحدة " والأصح في معناه أنه يكتب عليه الفعل وحده ; وهو معنى قوله " واحدة "، وأن الهم مرفوع.
ومن هذا يعلم أن قوله في حديث النفس «: ما لم يتكلم أو يعمل» ليس له مفهوم، حتى يقال: إنها إذا تكلمت أو عملت يكتب عليه حديث النفس ; لأنه إذا كان الهم لا يكتب، فحديث النفس أولى، هذا كلامه في الحلبيات).

وجاء هذا أيضا في مقاصد المكلفين للأشقر (ص: 137، 138)
(والترتيب الذي نختاره هو ذلك الترتيب الذي وضعه السبكي، فقد قسَّم ما يقع في النفس إلى خمس مراتب، وقد رتبها ترتيبا تصاعديا:
الأول: الهاجس: وهو أضعف هذه المراتب، وهو ما يلقى في النفس.
الثاني: الخاطر: وهو ما يجري في النفس ثم يذهب في الحال بلا تردد.
الثالث: حديث النفس: وهو ما يقع من التردد، هل يفعك أم لا؟ فمرة يميل إلى الفعل، وأخرى ينفر عنه، ولا يستقر على حال.
الرابع: الهمُّ: وهو أن يميل إلى الفعل، ولا ينفر عنه، لكنّه لا يصمم على فعله، وقد عرّفه ابن حجر العسقلاني بأنَّه "ترجيح قصد الفعل".
الخامس: العزم: وهو أن يميل إلى الفعل، ولا ينفر مه، بل يصمِّم عليه، وهو قوة ذلك القصد، والجزم به ومنتهى الهم).

----------


## لجين الندى

جاء في مقاصد المكلفين للأشقر (ص: 136)
 (حديث "إن الله عفا لي عن أمتي ... " استدلال في غير محله، فالمعفو عنه حديث النفس، والنيّة في الحج ليست حديث نفس، بل هي عزم مصمم، والعزم المصمم غير معفو عنه).

----------

